# what meds increase libido?



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

after your libido is decreased from taking meds such as SSRI's.. what are meds to counteract this? i tried wellbutrin and it actually made me worse... i also tired buspar and....it made me worse! and adderall worked great but, if isn' ideal for long term use in my case because at 1st it increases libido but after a few weeks i get opposite effect. what other meds are there to try? i live in the U.S., by the way.


----------



## CD700 (Apr 22, 2010)

I take Imipramine and Paxil and have no sexual side effects.
This is the second time I have been on Paxil and the first time i did have issues with getting it up and all that.
So i assume Imipramine not only has no sexual side effects but for me it counteracts the ones Paxil provides.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

freakin high doses of vyvanse make me horny as hell........so annoying. and increase size.......well stimulants do. makes sense from increased blood flow xD


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

You've tried the standards for counteracting SSRIs, so perhaps you have to look for something other than SSRIs to avoid the problem in the first place. Look at SSRIs and ask yourself if the cure is worse than the disease. "As in now I can talk to girls, but we chat about current fashions as I have no libido at all."


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Moclobemide (on it's own) is basically sex side effect free and perhaps even slightly upping it.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

well, actually i did stop taking the med a few years ago, and my libido never got better. now im just trying to fix it. it's just BS giving antidepressants to a 17 year old so naive to not know he would be kissing his libido goodbye...idk permanently?


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been on Lexapro and generic Prozac (briefly on Wellbutrin). My libido was a bit decreased, but what I hated most was the lack of the big O. I could get in the mood sometimes but no way to get to the finish line. Very frustrating. I stopped taking anti-depressants last year and am trying to find alternatives. My libido has returned to normal. I do have generic Xanax for occasional use.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Bacon said:


> freakin high doses of vyvanse make me horny as hell........so annoying. and increase size.......well stimulants do. makes sense from increased blood flow xD


Stimulants actually *decrease* blood flow. They constrict blood vessels and this is why a common side effect is high blood pressure.

And I hate to say this, but adderall has been proven to decrease the size of the male organ. It will make it harder though while you're on it.


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

When I tried to talk to my doctor about these negative side effects with anti-depressants she told me to mess around with how much I was taking. Take just enough to not feel loopy and plan ahead. Hm.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

The Professor said:


> And I hate to say this, but adderall has been proven to decrease the size of the male organ.


Can you cite your source that did all this penis measuring?


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Remeron (mirtazapine) is known to increase sex drive, but more so in women than men.



> Abstract
> Objectives-One-third of patients with untreated depression have sexual difficulties manifested by decreased libido, erectile dysfunction or delayed ejaculation. This dysfunction may be exacerbated by stimulation of post-synaptic serotonin 5HT2 receptors, a side-effect of most widely-used antidepressant medications, especially the selective serotonin reuptake inhibitors (SSRIs). Mirtazapine is an atypical antidepressant with a2 adrenergic antagonist and serotonin 5-HT2 and 5-HT3 receptor-blocking activity. In theory, it should not worsen and perhaps may improve sexual function. This pilot study investigated sexual functioning and antidepressant activity in depressed patients taking mirtazapine. Experimental design-Twenty-five (F = 18, M = 7) sexually active adult outpatients with a DSM-IV-diagnosis of major depressive episode entered a 12-week, flexible-dosing, open-label pilot study. The Arizona Sexual Experiences Scale (ASEX) assessed sexual functioning and the Hamilton Depression Rating Scale (HAM-D) assessed depressive symptoms on a bimonthly basis. Principal Observations-*Desire, arousal/lubrication, and ease/satisfaction of orgasm improved (by 41%, 52%, and 48%, respectively) in the depressed women. In men, desire, arousal/erection, and ease/satisfaction of orgasm also improved (by 10%, 23% and 14%, respectively) but much more modestly.* HAM-D, Clinical Global Impression (CGI) Sheehan Disability Scale (SDS), and Symptom Checklist-90 (SCL-90) scores improved in both groups. There was a 50% dropout rate among women before six weeks of treatment. However, the ASEX and HAM-D scores of the groups terminating before and after six weeks of treatment showed similar rates of improvement. Conclusions-Mirtazapine has a beneficial effect on sexual functioning in both depressed women and men. Longer-term double-blind research assessing sexual function during the administration of mirtazapine as well as other antidepressants is recommended. Depression and Anxiety 9:175-179, 1999. © 1999 Wiley-Liss, Inc.
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/(SICI)1520-6394(1999)9:4<175::AID-DA5>3.0.CO;2-0/abstract


It often makes people very tired soon after taking it, drowsy throughout the day and really hungry.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Drew said:


> Remeron (mirtazapine) is known to increase "desire, arousal/lubrication, and ease/satisfaction of orgasm"


Hot damn I need some of this.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Hot damn I need some of this.


Hah, I edited my post to include the abstract and explain that it benefits women more so than men. I'm tired.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Drew said:


> I'm tired.


Looks like someone had too much Remeron


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I wouldn't use mirtazapine purely to remedy SSRI sexual dysfunction, it comes with too much baggage of it's own.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Mirtazapine decreased my libido as well. It's also known for causing erectile dysfunction. If I remember correctly they used to give it to public wankers to make the wanking harder LOL


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

The Professor said:


> Stimulants actually *decrease* blood flow. They constrict blood vessels and this is why a common side effect is high blood pressure.
> 
> And I hate to say this, but adderall has been proven to decrease the size of the male organ. It will make it harder though while you're on it.


Yeah when your on it, it does make it way harder/size. But this is problem........It feels so good to orgasm on stimulants and feels so much better than being sober........When your not on it you don't wanna have sex or anything because it feels way better when your on the stimulant.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

jim_morrison said:


> I wouldn't use mirtazapine purely to remedy SSRI sexual dysfunction, it comes with too much baggage of it's own.


Yeah, you're probably right. I should have elaborated on the side effects i mentioned. It made me sleep way too much, feel tired all the time (I went through coffee like water) and eat entire boxes of cereal for breakfast, but it had quite an effect on sexual function.

This page is really old, but it was created by Dr Bob, a psychiatrist and prof at The University of Chicago and it has posts/emails from many psychiatrists with their preferred ways of offsetting SSRI sexual dysfunction:
http://www.dr-bob.org/tips/split/SSRI-sexual-dysfunction.html

As always, talk to your doctor first!


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

The researchers then concluded that the study provides support for the effectiveness of Mirtazapine in the treatment of inappropriate sexual behaviors in children with autism.

But why Mirtazapine?

Mirtazapine is relatively old anti-depressant that is still commonly used. In clinical practice Mirtazapine is often used used because (instead of despite of) some of its side effects (in specific cases desirable side effects). For example, Mirtazapine is associated with significant weight gain, thus it is commonly used for the treatment of depression in people with anorexia. Likewise, Mirtazapine is associated with severe drowsiness, thus it is often used for individuals with depression and insomnia. Thus, the selection of Mirtazapine for this study was also related to another side effect. While SSRI antidepressants (such as Prozac) are associated with sexual dysfunction (for example erectile dysfunction), Mirtazapine has been found to reduce libido (reduced sexual desire). Thus, it is sensible to expect that this medication, by reducing libido, would be effective in the treatment of inappropriate sexual behaviors.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Inshallah said:


> The researchers then concluded that the study provides support for the effectiveness of Mirtazapine in the treatment of inappropriate sexual behaviors in children with autism.
> 
> But why Mirtazapine?
> 
> Mirtazapine is relatively old anti-depressant that is still commonly used. In clinical practice Mirtazapine is often used used because (instead of despite of) some of its side effects (in specific cases desirable side effects). For example, Mirtazapine is associated with significant weight gain, thus it is commonly used for the treatment of depression in people with anorexia. Likewise, Mirtazapine is associated with severe drowsiness, thus it is often used for individuals with depression and insomnia. Thus, the selection of Mirtazapine for this study was also related to another side effect. While SSRI antidepressants (such as Prozac) are associated with sexual dysfunction (for example erectile dysfunction), Mirtazapine has been found to reduce libido (reduced sexual desire). Thus, it is sensible to expect that this medication, by reducing libido, would be effective in the treatment of inappropriate sexual behaviors.


Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boostinggtir (May 27, 2011)

Perfectionist said:


> Hot damn I need some of this.


no you don't.

*
Testosterone.. 
*


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

well im thinkin of trying a low dose of slelegiline to help with libido. has anyone had experience with this med? ha! and just as i was writing this i found where its had some horrible effects on someone libido... im so nervous about trying a med because alot of times, side effects stick with me even after stopping the med.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Drew said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. I should have elaborated on the side effects i mentioned. It made me sleep way too much, feel tired all the time (I went through coffee like water) and eat entire boxes of cereal for breakfast, but it had quite an effect on sexual function.


Maybe try Cyproheptadine, it should work on sex drive in a similar manner to Mirtazapine but with less side effects.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

am i the only one who dosnt know wat libido is? i guess i have to google it


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

lol i only know what it is because i googled it


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

keyla965 said:


> am i the only one who dosnt know wat libido is? i guess i have to google it


libido is my middle name


----------



## Under17 (May 4, 2010)

btw what works for me: bupropion, mirtazapine (and cyproheptadine like jim said), alcohol, low dose naltrexone (in dreams only lol), cold showers, sunbathing, not much else that i've tried, i guess theres really not much room to improve upon although when I was depressed I had no libido (and wasnt on any meds)

I can certainly see how mirtazapine could lower libido with its intense sedation, but it actually helped despite that


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

i forgot to mention i have tried cyproheptadine and it helps, but only to a and certain extent.


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

i forgot to mention i have tried cyproheptadine and it helps, but only to a certain extent. it gives me about 75 percent back, no matter how high the dose. and te weird thing is these meds are supposed to be good for guys if the


----------



## michael10364 (Feb 4, 2011)

i forgot to mention i have tried cyproheptadine and it helps, but only to a certain extent. it gives me about 75 percent back, no matter how high the dose. and te weird thing is these meds (SSRI's) are supposed to be good for guys if they finish too fast, making it take longer. it was actually opposite for me, making me done in a snap! even thoug i dont get all that excited. it sucks!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Can you cite your source that did all this penis measuring?


type into google "does adderall make your penis smaller"

It makes sense if you think about it. The contraction of the veins allows for less blood to flow through the area. That's why, on the other end, many male sex boosters contain l-arginine, the precursor to nitric oxide, which causes the veins to become larger and carry more blood (vasodilation), thus creating a better sexual experience.

I actually noticed it when I was on it a lot at school. Luckily I stopped taking it before it became permanent, which can happen if you are on it for a long time. I started to get tolerant of it though. My highest dose was 32.5 mg of IR taken within a period of about 90 minutes (only did it once though)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

michael10364 said:


> after your libido is decreased from taking meds such as SSRI's.. what are meds to counteract this? i tried wellbutrin and it actually made me worse... i also tired buspar and....it made me worse! and adderall worked great but, if isn' ideal for long term use in my case because at 1st it increases libido but after a few weeks i get opposite effect. what other meds are there to try? i live in the U.S., by the way.


I'm surprised Wellbutrin did not help you. I have had notorious sexual sides with SSRI's, and Wellbutrin definitely helped with the sex sides. You can try Mirtazapine, this really made me not have sexual side effects, but be cautious with this drug, as others have said it can be highly sedating for some people, and it can make you over eat as well. I'm on Trimiprimine right now, it's an old tricyclic and it definitely hasn't made me have any sexual side effects. I get, you know what, pretty much all the time. Oh I forgot to mention Trazodone. This drug will do wonders for sex sides, but it may work too well as some men suffer from priapism, which is an erection lasting longer than four hours.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Psychopharmacology (Berl). 2001 Jun;156(1):86-91.
Effects of moclobemide on sexual performance and nocturnal erections in psychogenic erectile dysfunction.
Mann K, Pankok J, Leissner J, Benkert O.
Source
Department of Psychiatry, University of Mainz, Germany. [email protected]
Abstract
RATIONALE AND OBJECTIVES:
We tested the hypothesis that the selective reversible MAO-A inhibitor moclobemide has a specific therapeutic effect on erectile dysfunction independent of its antidepressive properties.

METHODS:
In a double-blind placebo controlled study, 12 male outpatients suffering from psychogenic erectile dysfunction without any other psychiatric disorder were investigated. Based on comprehensive diagnosis before the beginning of the study, organic factors relevant for sexual function were excluded. The treatment period was 8 weeks. Half the patients received 450 mg moclobemide during the first week, and 600 mg afterwards; the others received placebo. Apart from assessment of erectile function by means of the Clinical Global Impression (CGI) scale, nocturnal erections were measured under polysomnographic control at baseline and at the end of the treatment period.

RESULTS:
The evaluation of the CGI scale revealed a clearly stronger improvement under moclobemide compared to placebo during the study period. The therapeutic efficacy found on the subjective level had no clear correlate on the neurophysiological level. No alterations of nocturnal erectile parameters were obvious under treatment, neither were clinically relevant alterations found regarding sleep EEG parameters. The medication was well tolerated without serious adverse events.

CONCLUSIONS:
The findings support the hypothesis that moclobemide has a specific effect on erectile dysfunction. Thus, patients suffering from psychogenic erectile dysfunction who are not depressed might benefit from moclobemide without relevant side effects.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

The Professor said:


> type into google "does adderall make your penis smaller"
> 
> It makes sense if you think about it. The contraction of the veins allows for less blood to flow through the area. That's why, on the other end, many male sex boosters contain l-arginine, the precursor to nitric oxide, which causes the veins to become larger and carry more blood (vasodilation), thus creating a better sexual experience.
> 
> I actually noticed it when I was on it a lot at school. Luckily I stopped taking it before it became permanent, which can happen if you are on it for a long time. I started to get tolerant of it though. My highest dose was 32.5 mg of IR taken within a period of about 90 minutes (only did it once though)


True. Didn't know it could become permanent though


----------

